# Acebeam K60 (1xXHP70, 4x18650) Review



## candle lamp (Jun 4, 2015)

The K60 is the latest high-output, 4x18650 light with Cree XHP70 emitter installed from Acebeam. The light gives you both throwy beam and high-output. This is my first review of a high-output light with the new Cree XHP70 emitter. The light comes with a choice of body colors, and my review sample is the black. 



























Packaging is a nice cardboard box with built-in packaging foam. Included inside are the light, user manual, warranty card, extra o-rings, spare tailcap boot cover, lanyard, belt holster.
.
. 
*Manufacturer Specifications *from AceBeam website & user manual :

• LED : Cree XHP70 LED with a lifespan of 10+years of run time
• Max 5000lumens output using 4x 18650 power cell
• Output (select by magnetic ring) :
Level 1 : 1lm 1300hours
Level 2 : 50lm 60 hours
Level 3 : 700lm 8 hours
Level 4 : 1700lm 3 hours
Level 5 : 3400lm 1.5hours
Level 6 : 5000lm 1 hours
Standby : 65uA
Strobe : 5000lm 3 hours
• Working voltage : 4V - 17V
• Max Runtime : 1300 hours
• Max beam distance : 704meters
• Peak beam intensity : 124,100cd
• Impact resistant : 1.2 meters 
• Waterproof : IPX-8 Standard (2meters)
• Size : 206mm(length) x 88mm(head diameter) x 50mm(tube diameter)
• Weight : 570g (without batteries)
• Aircraft grade aluminum body structure
• Premium type III hard anodized anti-abrasive finish
• Ultra-clear tempered glass lens with anti-reflective coating
• Momentary forward click tactical switch
• Strobe mode for tactical and emergency use
• Light orange peel reflector for both smoothing out the beam and max. beam distance.
• Tactical knurling for firm grip
• Streamlined body design
• Mechanical reversed polarity protection design for battery carrier
• Intelligent highly efficient circuit board design for max. performance and long run time
• Specially designed for military, law Enforcement, self-defense, hunting, search & rescue and outdoor activities
• Intelligent temperature controlled light output for user safety






Notice : The above data has been measured in accordance with the international flashlight testing standards ANSI/NEMA FL1 using the Acebeam battery (four 18650 LG HE2 2500mAh) under laboratory conditions. The data may vary during real-world use to battery type, individual usage habits and environmental factors.
.
.

























Anodizing is a matte black finish (type III), with no chips or damage on my sample. All letterings are clear, bright white. There is a mark (*▼*) on the control ring that lines up with the labels on the head. The manufacturer, model name, are on the battery tube. The knurling is present over battery tube.
.
.





The light has mainly 2 parts (i.e. head and battery tube) There is a battery carrier in the tube. 
.
.





The light has a stainless scalloped bezel. I can't remove it by hand on my sample. There is a waterproof o-ring between the bezel inside and reflector. There are lots of cooling fins on the head. The K60 has anti-roll features on the head, so the light doesn't roll easily on its side.
The head base of the light has a central positive spring to contact with the positive terminal of the battery carrier. The very wide negative contact rim surrounds the central positive contact spring. The positive contact spring is well isolated from the negative contact rim by the black small plastic insulator. The light has a low voltage warning indication (i.e., it will flash about 3 times every 15 secs when the battery voltage is low. 
.
.










The light uses a nice AR coating lens (with 98.3% light transmittance), and the purple hue is reflected on it. Like the T25, the reflector is moderately textured. Its surface finish is good from visual inspection, and well-centered XHP70 N4 LED sits at the bottom of the reflector cup. The reflector is wide and fairly deep .
The XHP70 is a member of Cree's Extreme High Power (XHP) class of LEDs, and based on the SC5 technology platform. According to Cree website, at its maximum current, the XHP70 LED delivers twice the light output of the XLamp MK-R LED, with similar lumens per watt and without increasing the package footprint. XHP70 is four-die devices (7x7mm) which is quite similar to the Cree MK-R. You can see the _Cree XHP70 specification sheet_ for more information.
Acebeam claims XHP70 6500K, 6V, N4, 1C for the K60. I would expect reasonably good throw thanks to the large and fairly deep reflector. The K60 is heavily driven on max. output level (L6) does require 7A current. 
.
.










There is a control ring, located below the cooling fins. All six constant output switching along with Standby and Strobe are controlled entirely by the control ring. The light has twelve slight indents on the control ring to help with good feel. There is a label mark (▼) on the control ring that lines up with the labels on the head. The individual six constant output levels are not labeled on the head, but there is a graded output arrow (◢) which shows the direction of the output levels (from max. to min. output). There are firm detents at each level, with a slight click. So you may need to count detents to figure out what output level you are set to. 
The total traverse of the control ring is around 175 degrees of the light. It is almost the same as other K-series. Also the control ring action feels almost the same as the K40M. 
.
.















The light uses a metal battery carrier that has 4x18650 cells in series. It looks sturdy and well-made. The carrier has identical central positive contact point isolated by a black plastic insulator and outer negative contact rim at both ends. The positive contact plate is slightly raised, and the negative contact spring has good elasticity in the battery carrier. So all types (i.e., true flat-tops, wide and button-tops) of 18650's work fine. Longer cells may be somewhat tight, but all my protected high capacity (2600~3100mAh) cells fit. You can insert the battery carrier either orientation into the battery tube (i.e., it's reversible), because it has same ends with positive and negative connection terminals. But you should be careful to insert the 18650's into the battery carrier in the correct polarity, otherwise it will create short circuit there. Acebeam recommends the high-drain 18650 cells, as the light needs very high current (~7A) for max. output level. 
.
.















You can see the fully loaded battery carrier with unprotected & protected cells. I don't have any issue to insert my shortest & longest 18650 cells into the carrier. The battery carrier introduces rattle if you shake the light laterally when it's fully loaded with 18650's unprotected. But no rattle with the protected cells installed in my sample. Note that only 4x18650 li-ion cells can be used in the light (i.e., it doesn't support multiple CR123A or RCR123A due to 4~17V working voltage range). 
.
.





Screw threads are square cut, seems good quality. They came well greased. Note that both male & female threads on the head & tube are anodized for head lock-out. They are smooth with no cross-threading or squeaking on my sample.
.
.










The battery tube continues the cylindrical shape with four long flat rectangular surfaces. The deep diamond-shaped knurling is presented over most of the battery tube except rectangular sides, and it's aggressive on the handle, helping with grip. 
.
.





The switch is the forward click switch which allows the light to be momentarily activated by half-pressing the switch while not affective the mode changing which is completely controlled by the control ring on the head. The switching travel is slightly longer than average, with average resistance and provides audible click when engaged. The switch cap sits recessed within the tail end which allows the light tailstand perfectly. There is a cut-out facilitate easily access to the switch. It's nice to access it with my medium-sized hands. There are four wide holes at the rear end for lanyard attachment. 
.
.





There are dual springs (i.e., inner & outer springs) in the battery tube base. The negative current path is carried from the negative contact rim on the battery carrier, carried through the outer spring in the tailcap and the battery tube of the light. Note that another current does flow from the central positive contact point on the battery carrier to the inner spring in the tailcap. It seems the tailcap is screwed to the battery tube together similar to other K-series, but I can't remove it from the tube without any tools. I just assume you will see the mechanical tail switch with an electronic circuit similar to other K-series. The difference seems to be that this circuit can carry the current by more than 7A (i.e., ~10A). The light can tailstand stably without the lanyard attached, thanks to the flat base.
.
.





From left to right, VicLite 18650 protected, Acebeam K40 (XM-L U2, 3x18650), Acebeam K40M (MT-G2 q0, 3x18650), Acebeam K60 (XHP70 N4, 4x18650), Acebeam K50 v2 (XM-L2 U2, 4x18650), Fenix TK75 (3xXM-L U2, 4x18650) for size comparison.
.
.





From left to right, K40, K40M, K60, K50 v2.
.
.





The light is a reasonably good size with a right weight to manage for 4x18650 high-output class. The operating the control ring with two fingers (i.e., thumb and index finger) is difficult for me. The overall gripability seems good. Handling & balance of the light is good. The *o**verall build quality* is very high. 
.
.





K60 comes with a nylon belt holster with a velcro strap on the head and belt loop. The light fits in the holster head-up only. I wish the velcro adhesion of the belt loop would be much stronger or button-snap would be required there.
.
.
*Measured Dimensions & Weight*





.
.
*User Interface 
*
On-off is controlled by the tailcap forward switch and output switching is controlled by the control ring in the head. Turn the light on-off by the tailcap clicky – press for momentary, press and release (i.e., click) for constant on. 

There are six constant output levels, standby, and strobe. Change output modes by turning the control ring in the head. Arranged from left to right (with the head facing forward) in the following order. L1 (min. output) -> L2 -> L3 -> L4 -> L5 -> L6 (max. output) -> standby -> strobe. 
No light is produced on standby, but a small current will be drawn to allow to respond to the control ring turn and for the tail switch assistance as described below. 
.
.
*Standby Current Drain
*
Due to the control ring and electronic tail switch, the light has a small current when fully connected and control ring arrow is pointing at standby mode and the tailcap switch is clicked on. I couldn't measure this current, as I was not able to open the tailcap.
I measured this current as 72.8μA on the K40M. I guess K60 has similar value to the K40M. Given the batteries are in series in the carrier, that would mean that 2600mAh Li-ion would be fully drained in about 4 years. If you want to break this current, store the light locked-out by loosening the head or turn the light off by the tailcap switch when not in use. 
.
.
*PWM



*

The light shows no sign of PWM at any output levels. I think the light is actually current-controlled. I notice there is no buzzing sound at all output levels in my sample.
.
. 
*Runtime




*





















The K60 shows excellent flat regulation on L6, L5. The K60 steps down after 2mins from only Max. (L6). This is a timed step-down feature. Output-runtime efficiency seems to be excellent on my sample, with relatively flat regulation at very high levels (L6, L5). The light settles around the 74% output mark after step-down on L6 under cooling fan. There is perfect flat regulation after only minor drop (~5%) due to thermal sag on L5 as well. I expect excellent flat regulation on the other output levels (L1~L4).

The runtimes on three batteries seem little different. Note that the original cell of the NLTEK 18650 is LGABD11865 (3000mAh), and its maximum charging voltage is 4.35v for full capacity. But charged it 4.2v for this runtime test, so the real capacity is about 2700mAh reduced with about 300mAh.

As showed in the above runtime graph, the K60 would flash three times shortly every 15 secs before hitting the built-in battery protection circuit shut-down on the protected cells. The above big blips near the end of the L6, L5 run on the K60 are from the low battery warning function of the light. Also there is low battery warning on the unprotected cells as well. The only difference between the protected and unprotected is that protected gives you an abrupt drop-down to L1, while unprotected does give you a rapid drop in output continuously. So you need to pay attention to the overdischarge of the unprotected cells in the light. I suggest that you should replace your unprotected cells or recharge them when the light indicates the low battery warning.
.
.





Actually I use 30 secs sampling rates for the runtime test of my reviews. To clarify the step-down from Max. (L6), I checked 2 secs sampling rate. As expected, there is a thermal sag drop to 88% output from 100% output, then the light steps down to 74% output.
.
.





It's a bit hard to compare the K60 to other lights with multi XM-L or 1xMT-G2 installed. But the K60 is the best high-output light with excellent efficiency and long runtime.
.
.
*Beamshot*

1. White door beamshot (about 50cm from the white door) on max. output on 3 or 4x18650 (2600mAh) VicLite protected cells 
- ISO100, F/10.0, 1/200sec, Auto white balance 


















.
.
- ISO100, F/10.0, 1/500sec, Auto white balance


















.
.
- ISO100, F/10.0, 1/1250sec, Auto white balance



















The hot spot is well focused and a corona surrounds the bright hot spot. Spill beam is a bit wide comparable to other XM-L or MT-G2 class lights, and there is . The overall beam profile is clean. The beam has a cool temperature on my sample. 
.
.
2. 55m Outdoor Beamshot on max. output on 3 or 4x18650 (2600mAh) VicLite protected cells 
- ISO100, F/2.8, 1sec, Auto white balance












.
.




.
.
3. 60~65m Outdoor Beamshot on max. output on 3 or 4x18650 (2600mAh) VicLite protected cells 
- ISO100, F/2.8, 1sec, Auto white balance












.
.





The K60 does provide not only bright but also wide beam, thanks to the larger emitter. But the reasonably large and deeper reflector of the K60 build allow the light to give impressive throw.
.
.
*[*_New 15.06.07_*]*
4. 130m Outdoor Beamshot on max. output on 3 or 4x18650 (2600mAh) VicLite protected cells 
- ISO100, F/2.8, 1sec, Auto white balance












.
.





As you can see, the K60 is an outstanding thrower, with wider beam than other lights. It shows an impressive throw.
*[*_New 15.06.07_*]*
.
.





You can see a characteristic of Cree XHP70. The K60 gives you a good firefly output level which is a bit brighter than T25.
.
.
*Overall Impression*

• Build quality is very high.
• Give you very high-output and impressive throw.
• Output-runtime performance is excellent.
• Lots of constant output levels with control ring interface.
• True flat-top batteries will work, but somewhat rattle in the light.
• Mechanical reverse polarity protection function.
• Firefly mode is available.
• Low battery warning indication function (i.e., the light blinks about 3 times every 15secs when the working voltage is low).
• No sign of PWM flickers at any output modes.
• Beam pattern is good (i.e., resonable throwy beam with good spill).
• Anti-roll indentations on the head.
• You can use only 4x18650 (i.e., doesn't support multiple CR123A cells).
• You need quality good high-drain 18650.
• Very long or wide cells may be a bit tight depending on brand name.
• There is small standby current drain (but you can break it by lock-out or removing the battery carrier).
• Bundled belt holster needs improvement.
.
.
Acebeam K60 was supplied by Acebeam for review.


----------



## markr6 (Jun 4, 2015)

Thanks! Perfect review as usual. I'm tempted to try a big thrower like this, but I'm leaning towards the K40M for a more neutral tint and less $$$.


----------



## ven (Jun 4, 2015)

Awesome review Mr candle lamp:twothumbs thanks for sharing 

I will have to add this light to my collection at some point ,nothing really I don't like other than the holster which can be easily sorted .

Cheers Ven


----------



## kj2 (Jun 4, 2015)

Thanks for the review


----------



## shrike2222 (Jun 5, 2015)

Good review!


----------



## marcinkov (Jun 5, 2015)

Awesome review for an awesome flashlight.


----------



## richbuff (Jun 5, 2015)

Thanks for the detailed review. Big, powerful, heavy for proper heat control, I am liking what I see. 

This is the ticket for plenty of power, and reasonable throw, too. Already max factory driven, nothing further to be added. 

I am very much thinking about adding this to my nascent collection. I am looking for a USA dealer.


----------



## candle lamp (Jun 5, 2015)

markr6 said:


> Thanks! Perfect review as usual. I'm tempted to try a big thrower like this, but I'm leaning towards the K40M for a more neutral tint and less $$$.



Thanks for your support. markr6!
I agree K40M gives you both nice warm tint of NW and less price. The light is also good. I like it. TheK60 is the first XHP70 high-output light from Acebeam, and it's already heavily driven on L6 (i.e., 7A current). From this point, you don't need to boost to higher current. It will be frugal of your time and money. 



ven said:


> Awesome review Mr candle lamp:twothumbs thanks for sharing
> 
> I will have to add this light to my collection at some point ,nothing really I don't like other than the holster which can be easily sorted .
> 
> Cheers Ven



Thanks. Ven! Just call me candle lamp.  Please get the good quality high drain cells, if you haven't already.



kj2 said:


> Thanks for the review



Thanks. kj2! 



shrike2222 said:


> Good review!



Thanks. shrike2222! 



marcinkov said:


> Awesome review for an awesome flashlight.



Thanks. marcinkov! 

I feel that way as well.


----------



## ven (Jun 5, 2015)

Thanks,Tbh candle lamp,thats mainly what i use now,either IMR or INR ,pany BDs etc for all lights and ecig mods. Still use the odd protected keeppower or Xtar for single cell lights just because i have them, and to use them. My multi cell lights bar the tm15,all have "high drains" now.

Cheers ven


----------



## candle lamp (Jun 5, 2015)

richbuff said:


> Thanks for the detailed review. Big, powerful, heavy for proper heat control, I am liking what I see.
> 
> This is the ticket for plenty of power, and reasonable throw, too. Already max factory driven, nothing further to be added.
> 
> I am very much thinking about adding this to my nascent collection. I am looking for a USA dealer.



Thanks for your support. richbuff! 



ven said:


> Thanks,Tbh candle lamp,thats mainly what i use now,either IMR or INR ,pany BDs etc for all lights and ecig mods. Still use the odd protected keeppower or Xtar for single cell lights just because i have them, and to use them. My multi cell lights bar the tm15,all have "high drains" now.
> 
> Cheers ven



My pleaseure.  Great that you have many high drain cells. At last, I've bought some LG 18650 HE2 2500mAh (max. discharge current 20A).


----------



## ven (Jun 5, 2015)

Its like i am addicted to more than just flashlights,chargers and cells too :laughing:
Last ones are 8x samsung 30q and 4x LG 3200 for spares,so 4 will be used for this light once i bite the bullet

I have many of the LG 2500mah for my vape mods,good cells,similar to the 25r


----------



## candle lamp (Jun 5, 2015)

ven said:


> Its like i am addicted to more than just flashlights,chargers and cells too :laughing:
> Last ones are 8x samsung 30q and 4x LG 3200 for spares,so 4 will be used for this light once i bite the bullet
> 
> I have many of the LG 2500mah for my vape mods,good cells,similar to the 25r



Actually I tried to get some Smasung 32E and LG MH1 you mention, but couldn't do that in my country. :thinking:

You have many good cells. Those cells give you great confidence.


----------



## GeoBruin (Jun 6, 2015)

Thanks for the review. You can tell much time and care was taken.


----------



## candle lamp (Jun 6, 2015)

GeoBruin said:


> Thanks for the review. You can tell much time and care was taken.



It usually takes time and effort to review the light.
If only the review becomes a good information for
consumers out there, I would be happy.


----------



## candle lamp (Jun 7, 2015)

*[*_New 15.06.07_*]*
4. 130m Outdoor Beamshot on max. output on 3 or 4x18650 (2600mAh) VicLite protected cells 
- ISO100, F/2.8, 1sec, Auto white balance












.
.





As you can see, the K60 is an outstanding thrower, with wider beam than other lights. It shows an impressive throw.
*[*_New 15.06.07_*]*


----------



## AlexGT (Jun 8, 2015)

Thank you for your great review Candle Lamp! Awesome pictures and beamshots! I appreciate your effort :thumbsup:

Looks like AceBeam made a good flashlight, Mine is supposed to arrive tomorrow, Can't wait


----------



## candle lamp (Jun 9, 2015)

AlexGT said:


> Thank you for your great review Candle Lamp! Awesome pictures and beamshots! I appreciate your effort :thumbsup:
> 
> Looks like AceBeam made a good flashlight, Mine is supposed to arrive tomorrow, Can't wait



Thanks for your support. AlexGT! 

As I mentioned in my review, it's heavily-driven high output and well-made light. :thumbsup: So I recommend using good quality high current drain cells can draw ~7A current for max. output. The light will actually work with general ICR cells, but high current drain will reduce the cycle life of the cells.


----------



## mattheww50 (Jun 9, 2015)

candle lamp said:


> Thanks for your support. AlexGT!
> 
> As I mentioned in my review, it's heavily-driven high output and well-made light. :thumbsup: So I recommend using good quality high current drain cells can draw ~7A current for max. output. The light will actually work with general ICR cells, but high current drain will reduce the cycle life of the cells.


7 amps is what drives the emitter from the driver. The actual current draw from the battery is about 4 amps. If the draw from the battery pack actually was 7 amps, run time would be a lot shorter, and the light would get very hot in a hurry, dissipating upwards of 100 watts.


----------



## candle lamp (Jun 9, 2015)

mattheww50 said:


> 7 amps is what drives the emitter from the driver. The actual current draw from the battery is about 4 amps. If the draw from the battery pack actually was 7 amps, run time would be a lot shorter, and the light would get very hot in a hurry, dissipating upwards of 100 watts.



From that 7A for emitter current, I can assume about 6.94~7Vf, and get 49~50 LED Watts. The current per cell would be 50/(3.7Vx4ea) is 3.4A. So the draw from the cells is under 4A. 

Do you mean the above? Thanks for your nice information. mattheww50!


----------



## windstrings (Jun 9, 2015)

markr6 said:


> Thanks! Perfect review as usual. I'm tempted to try a big thrower like this, but I'm leaning towards the K40M for a more neutral tint and less $$$.


Just get the K60vn mod dedomed


----------



## markr6 (Jun 9, 2015)

windstrings said:


> Just get the K60vn mod dedomed



Yes, very tempting! But a lot more $$


----------



## windstrings (Jun 9, 2015)

Not allot, 10 to dedome which lowers a tad more and increases throw. 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/4662145


----------



## markr6 (Jun 9, 2015)

windstrings said:


> Not allot, 20 bucks for neutral and 10 to dedome which lowers a tad more and increases throw.
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/4662145



I meant compared to a stock K40M (I can get one for $139). The vn would be $220!! Not saying it's not worth it, but that difference is a major part of my decision.


----------



## windstrings (Jun 9, 2015)

Ah, you can just make more money! 😀

It's funny how it works with me, as painful as it is on initial purchase, I never have buyers remorse when I spend the bucks and get what I really want "within reason of course ', but I don't know how many things I've taken back because once I got the lesser, what I really wanted kept haunting me!


----------



## markr6 (Jun 9, 2015)

windstrings said:


> Ah, you can just make more money! [emoji3]
> 
> It's funny how it works with me, as painful as it is on initial purchase, I never have buyers remorse when I spend the bucks and get what I really want "within reason of course ', but I don't know how many things I've taken back because once I got the lesser, what I really wanted kept haunting me!



Yes!! I've started to take this approach on most purchases over the past few years. Not just for flashlights but for other hobbies. Got tired of "upgrading". Buy it once and be done!


----------



## windstrings (Jun 9, 2015)

So we wish! But it does cut down the clutter as it takes longer before your obsolete! 

When led torches were first made, they were pieces of crap. 

Now they are pieces of art built like a fortress, especially with the extra touches of our special people on this forum do! 

It's hard to throw them away because they are all great lights! So the collection grows. 

I usually give mine away once I no longer play with them... It does tend to blow away the non enthusiasts recipient!.... More fun than selling IMO... But it has to be the right person that will appreciate it. 

This K60 is great light. 

I'm sure it will be superceded like all toys built on cutting edge technology but for now it's the cats meow..

Especially if it's got the vn54 touch!

This has been a most exhaustive review worthy of this great light...... Great job!


----------



## Bruno28 (Jun 10, 2015)

Can it really output 5000lm? Or is that just marketing?


----------



## richbuff (Jun 11, 2015)

Bruno28 said:


> Can it really output 5000lm? Or is that just marketing?


This intriguing question was asked:


richbuff said:


> Those outdoor beamshots photos look very nice. This light is of interest to me, because it has lots of power, and not pure flood, but capable of some throw, too, as judged by the single large, deep reflector.
> 
> The 5000 lumens: What kind of lumens? Are these ANSI lumens? Word on the street is that this light is probably closer to 4000 ANSI lumens. Can you clarify this for us?
> 
> Can you add more USA dealers? I would love to buy this light, and the Acebeam X60M, if I knew how many actual real normal lumens they were, and if GoingGear offered them.


And answered by Acebeam:


acebeam said:


> Hello richbuff,
> 
> The max. current is 7A for K60 on high output of 5000lm, set down to continued 4000lm after 5mins, please note



Also, Vinh can't amp it up anymore, because it is already pre-maxed at the factory for our convenience. 

(I am still looking for a USA dealer)


----------



## Bruno28 (Jun 11, 2015)

Thanks rickbuff, nice. Interesting. Too bad australian dollar is so low. So this light is a bit expensive now.


----------



## candle lamp (Jun 11, 2015)

Bruno28 said:


> Can it really output 5000lm? Or is that just marketing?



The output at 30secs is 4800~5000 lumens in my rough estimattion.

I think it is believable.


----------



## windstrings (Jun 11, 2015)

Acebeam mentions it does protect itself and drops down to 4000lm after 5 mins of operation. 
I don't know if a quick off/on resets the 5 mins or not... Possibly not wise on these lights to do so. 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/4662410


----------



## candle lamp (Jun 11, 2015)

windstrings said:


> Acebeam mentions it does protect itself and drops down to 4000lm after 5 mins of operation.
> I don't know if a quick off/on resets the 5 mins or not... Possibly not wise on these lights to do so.
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/4662410



I saw what Acebeam mentioned in the thread. My review sample does step-down after 2 mins of operation. It seems timed step-down. I didn't tried to do a quick off-on during runtime test. Anyway, the light drops down from 100% (5000 lm) output at 30 secs to 80% output (4000 lm) at 2 mins.


----------



## windstrings (Jun 11, 2015)

I don't see this as a negative. 
No matter how far technology goes in order to tweak the unit to run on the bleeding edge of performance there will NEVER be unlimited runtime at full tilt without bad effects, otherwise it could get pushed harder right? 

Acebeam has released these already tweaked to max ability with a protection system to help make it idiot proof. 
A smart move to appease the enthusiasts community with great performance. 

Even Vinh has the same warning with tweaking his lights to their "ultra-performance" levels.. It just comes with the territory. 

The alternative is to play it safe and have a 4000lm light that's maxed out. Both are very notable lumen outputs that rivals most all hid/halogen handhelds.


----------



## candle lamp (Jun 11, 2015)

windstrings said:


> The alternative is to play it safe and have a 4000lm light that's maxed out. Both are very notable lumen outputs that rivals most all hid/halogen handhelds.



The actual stepped-down time is rather quicker than 5 mins, but it's OK (i.e., not bad). The stepped-down output is also higher level and shows a quite stable regulation.


----------



## Rolz (Jun 12, 2015)

Amazing torch. Very nice review thanks.


----------



## windstrings (Jun 12, 2015)

candle lamp said:


> The actual stepped-down time is rather quicker than 5 mins, but it's OK (i.e., not bad). The stepped-down output is also higher level and shows a quite stable regulation.


So you think it steps from 5000lm to a higher amount than 4000lm?

That would explain the change from initial step-down from 5 min to 2 min.


----------



## candle lamp (Jun 12, 2015)

windstrings said:


> So you think it steps from 5000lm to a higher amount than 4000lm?
> 
> That would explain the change from initial step-down from 5 min to 2 min.



The light steps down from 5000 to 4000lm after 2 mins. I think 4000lm is also a good amount of output.


----------



## windstrings (Jun 12, 2015)

No doubt.. 😀


----------



## KevinL (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks for the great review! The K60 just caught my eye today  

While researching this light, I came across a controversy from some others who mentioned issues with the battery carrier, and uneven charging/discharging - I didn't know you could charge batteries in this light at all? And some other unresolved issues from the manufacturer. Have any of you encountered these, or have they all been suitably addressed and fixed? Some bugs are inevitable, but as long as they are fixed, it shouldn't be a problem. I'm just big on safety, especially battery safety. Some of you will remember me from the old incandescent hotwire days (when such masters like Ginseng and bwaites walked amongst us) where we made a BIG deal out of battery safety when we were driving cells at their absolute limits because we didn't want anybody to get hurt. 

That aside, the XHP70 looks INCREDIBLE!! And I really like the ring UI... big U2 fan here, rotary collars are the way to go 

If there are no issues, or they've all been resolved, I might need to seriously look at the K60... so tempted....


----------



## phantom23 (Jun 17, 2015)

^^This doesn't apply to K60, there's no charging option.


----------



## windstrings (Jun 17, 2015)

I saw that guy posting warnings too... May have been a competitor I don't know. 
Buts lots of liability in a light that recommends non protected cells... 

I haven't seen an option to charge.


----------



## markr6 (Jun 17, 2015)

windstrings said:


> I saw that guy posting warnings too... May have been a competitor I don't know.
> Buts lots of liability in a light that recommends non protected cells...
> 
> I haven't seen an option to charge.



Probably thinking of the* X*60 regarding in-light charging. But, I've also seen reports on BLF about some lights (K40) DIScharging cells unevenly. That is holding me back a bit from getting one.


----------



## windstrings (Jun 17, 2015)

Most prefer using a dedicated charger on non protected cells, I'll take the lower price point and go without it in the light.


----------



## candle lamp (Jun 17, 2015)

KevinL said:


> Thanks for the great review! The K60 just caught my eye today
> 
> While researching this light, I came across a controversy from some others who mentioned issues with the battery carrier, and uneven charging/discharging - I didn't know you could charge batteries in this light at all? And some other unresolved issues from the manufacturer. Have any of you encountered these, or have they all been suitably addressed and fixed? Some bugs are inevitable, but as long as they are fixed, it shouldn't be a problem. I'm just big on safety, especially battery safety. Some of you will remember me from the old incandescent hotwire days (when such masters like Ginseng and bwaites walked amongst us) where we made a BIG deal out of battery safety when we were driving cells at their absolute limits because we didn't want anybody to get hurt.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your support and information. KevinL! The K60 has no built-in charger in the light. Please do not worry about that matter. Actually, I use the normal charger for charging the cells, except when I don't have the charger (i.e., on the move or for an emergency).



markr6 said:


> Probably thinking of the* X*60 regarding in-light charging. But, I've also seen reports on BLF about some lights (K40) DIScharging cells unevenly. That is holding me back a bit from getting one.



Yes, the X60 is the built-in charger light, but I don't have it. For the K40, would you please explain in detail?


----------



## KevinL (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks guys! Yes, it seems I was mistaken indeed, the K60 was (unfairly, since it has no charger) dragged into an issue involving an X60. Therefore this should not be an issue. I plan on using matched cells with a Xtar VC4 external charger, which has received a very through safety evaluation from HKJ 

I'm interested in hearing about the discharge issue though, I find that a bit odd - with a topology of 4S1P, using _evenly matched cells_, why would they discharge unevenly? There's no other current path to travel through... 

Also important to note that all such high-current, high power lights should use matched cells - this has always been true since the 'good old days' (not literally) when we were burning tungsten like no tomorrow.  good cells and best practices are the owners' responsibility, something I've always emphasized too since my ROP days.


----------



## candle lamp (Jun 18, 2015)

KevinL said:


> I'm interested in hearing about the discharge issue though, I find that a bit odd - with a topology of 4S1P, using _evenly matched cells_, why would they discharge unevenly? There's no other current path to travel through...



The uneven 18650 cells discharge that are in series is very typical. Other people have observed the same thing. It is more phenomenon than issue, in my view. Also it's related to all battery chemistries, and I experienced it in 2~4 cell lights. I don't know why the discharge of the multi cells is different. It would be considered somthing of a mystery.


----------



## KevinL (Jun 18, 2015)

candle lamp said:


> The uneven 18650 cells discharge that are in series is very typical. Other people have observed the same thing. It is more phenomenon than issue, in my view. Also it's related to all battery chemistries, and I experienced it in 2~4 cell lights. I don't know why the discharge of the multi cells is different. It would be considered somthing of a mystery.



That's what I thought too. As you can guess from my join date, I've been addicted to lights for a very very long time  and we would not consider anything to be amiss if individual cells discharged to about 10% of each other, give or take a little bit, this is quite normal. By 'uneven discharge' we would be looking at very severe discharge on one cell, while others remaining at normal voltages. eg. 3V on one cell, 3.7V on all the others, more than 20%. 10% would still be within tolerance. 

And even in such a case, the first course of action would be to check if the cell was defective, because this is the most common cause. Sometimes it happens. With a good analyzer (discharge capable with mAH reading) we would be able to work this out. 

The second thing would be to ensure that the cells are evenly charged. When cells are charged in series, as is the case with a soldered pack (more common in the incandescent days, eg. some versions of the ROP-4D, bwaites USL, various Ginseng lights), they may need to be balanced as a single charge of all cells in series may not bring ALL cells to the same voltage. This should not be a concern with the K60, eg. if one charges the cells in a good 4-bay independent channel charger such as the various Xtar series (I just bought a VC4), then they should all be topped up to exactly 4.20V regardless of their initial charge state, thus they are already balanced. 

Are you able to charge all cells independently, use a matched set of cells, and run a full discharge test and measure the finishing voltages? If it is within 10% variance I can say that we will be able to put this matter to rest


----------



## markr6 (Jun 18, 2015)

KevinL said:


> The second thing would be to ensure that the cells are evenly charged. When cells are charged in series, as is the case with a soldered pack (more common in the incandescent days, eg. some versions of the ROP-4D, bwaites USL, various Ginseng lights), they may need to be balanced as a single charge of all cells in series may not bring ALL cells to the same voltage. This should not be a concern with the K60, eg. if one charges the cells in a good 4-bay independent channel charger such as the various Xtar series (I just bought a VC4), then they should all be topped up to exactly 4.20V regardless of their initial charge state, thus they are already balanced.



That's a good point. I have a 4-bay charger coming in the mail now that I'm into more 3x and 4x18650 lights. I found my two separate chargers can vary a good .02v or so. May not be a huge deal, but just the convenience of a single charger is worth the price for me.


----------



## Overclocker (Jun 18, 2015)

this is my 96-cell pack. if you start out w/ brand-new high-quality cells you don't even need to balance charge it. i rarely do a balance charge. almost daily i just juice it up with 2 wires

however! if you got 4 random cells that don't get used EXCLUSIVELY as a foursome. i.e. have different # of cycles, different calendar life, different discharge patterns. then OF COURSE they'll get out of balance relative to each other even if they're the exact same model of 18650


----------



## windstrings (Jun 18, 2015)

Tesla would have nightmares if it were too critical.. Of course they're cells are all same type and very high quality but they use ungodly amounts with tons of room for error.


----------



## mattheww50 (Jun 18, 2015)

Tesla has an advantage. They know EXACTLY what they are getting. I.E. they can make sure that all cells in a pack are from the same lot, and consequently can be expected to be essentially identical. When we buy individual cells as consumers
we have no idea what lot or production date each cell represents.


----------



## KevinL (Jun 19, 2015)

Overclocker said:


> this is my 96-cell pack. if you start out w/ brand-new high-quality cells you don't even need to balance charge it. i rarely do a balance charge. almost daily i just juice it up with 2 wires
> 
> however! if you got 4 random cells that don't get used EXCLUSIVELY as a foursome. i.e. have different # of cycles, different calendar life, different discharge patterns. then OF COURSE they'll get out of balance relative to each other even if they're the exact same model of 18650



That's pretty freaking awesome! What are you powering with it? That's a TON of cells... Even for NIMH we seldom saw such high cell counts. 

Nice userpic too.. AMD K5 166 - good memories of an age long past


----------



## Overclocker (Jun 19, 2015)

KevinL said:


> That's pretty freaking awesome! What are you powering with it? That's a TON of cells... Even for NIMH we seldom saw such high cell counts.
> 
> Nice userpic too.. AMD K5 166 - good memories of an age long past






haha can you tell my age LOL. so this post isn't too OT here's a beamshot i took of the K60 last night:






for reference, the K40m:


----------



## KevinL (Jun 19, 2015)

Haha don't worry, I'm showing my age too if I recall such a chip! (had one.. it was pretty good, except for FPU stuff.)

Yes, back OT so as not to hijack this thread. I see your application is very much more challenging on the batteries than what lights normally impose on them, so 4 matched cells should be helpful. Generally, if bought together, there's a reasonable chance they'll be from the same batch, and 'close enough' is generally good enough. I think it just restates the importance of proper battery management especially since the K60 is starting to reach into the territory of good old fashioned hotwires with regards to demands on the battery, power output from the front, and wattage. 

After all, if we're looking at 50 watts to the LED - that's previously a level we used to run hotwire MR16s and various Osram bulbs. A similar level of care is needed with the batteries. That having been said, we did it frequently, and safely. 

This K60 is getting more and more interesting, thanks for the beamshots! It's VERY significantly brighter than the K40M! Anybody wants to buy my lights so I can free up some budget for the K60


----------



## candle lamp (Jun 19, 2015)

KevinL said:


> Are you able to charge all cells independently, use a matched set of cells, and run a full discharge test and measure the finishing voltages? If it is within 10% variance I can say that we will be able to put this matter to rest



I used Xtar WP6 II for years until purchasing the VP4. I use VP1 for 2 cells charging. I will buy the VC4 in july. 
Somtimes, I measure the finishing voltages of the cells after runtime test of the multi-cell lights, the variance is less than 0.2~0.3V (i.e., less than 10%). it seems the range of the variance depends on the output & number of cells.


----------



## KevinL (Jun 19, 2015)

candle lamp said:


> I used Xtar WP6 II for years until purchasing the VP4. I use VP1 for 2 cells charging. I will buy the VC4 in july.
> Somtimes, I measure the finishing voltages of the cells after runtime test of the multi-cell lights, the variance is less than 0.2~0.3V (i.e., less than 10%). it seems the range of the variance depends on the output & number of cells.



Xtar makes a lot of very nice chargers  I had their WP2 for the last 5 years or so. Accurate and safe. 

Thanks for the measurements, that's great news! That's not a significant variation in the voltage, and it falls within what we'd consider very acceptable.


----------



## KevinL (Jun 20, 2015)

Done and +1 to the ranks of the K60 owners: me. Quick writeup on first impressions: 

After playing with it for a little while, EVERY OTHER LIGHT I have looks dim. Even on partially depleted IMR batteries, which don't run the 5K level at full blast (I haven't had time to charge them), the K60 is VISIBLY brighter than the TK75 on fresh cells. The ring UI is so much nicer, and makes the K60 a surprisingly practical light: if you set aside the size, coming as I do from the days of much larger lights (eg various Maglites of considerable length), it's actually really quite useable. 

Firefly mode is very charming - amazingly, it is dimmer than all other lights I have (various SF, Fenix, and an Olight). Perhaps this is my first true firefly light.. ironically, my most powerful as well. I know, right? 

High mode gets really toasty, really fast: I was thinking gloves might be a nice accessory. But we are talking about the obvious here: a 42+ watt front end. You know what you're asking for if you decide to get something like this. This is not a light for beginner owners, just like the insanity-class hotwires (back then, 3K+ lumens) were mainly acquired by those with a familiarity of how to feed and tame the beast, or at the very least, were committed to learning how. That having been said, today's insanity class LEDs are much safer, and easier to operate than the risky hotwires of old. To put it into perspective, once upon a time, we were pulling a mere 3K lumens from over 120 watts of power. And once upon a time you needed HID to get anywhere in the realm of 3K. Quad core LED meant 100 lumens (Luxeon V), not 5K. And I was just telling the story of the charming 10W Welch Allyn HID capsule in the Mag2HID - a mere 500 lumens! 

The key advantage with today's LEDs is the ability to dial down the power. Oh, I remember we had PWM incandescent dimmers, and I used them too. They were brilliant, but today's LEDs offer much more consistency and control over power outputs. A firefly mode and a 5K mode in the same light? Up till last week I wouldn't have believed it. 

Thank you Acebeam: great job on the K60. For a light with so much power, it is surprisingly practical and useable as well.


----------



## windstrings (Jun 20, 2015)

KevinL said:


> Done and +1 to the ranks of the K60 owners: me. Quick writeup on first impressions:
> 
> After playing with it for a little while, EVERY OTHER LIGHT I have looks dim. Even on partially depleted IMR batteries, which don't run the 5K level at full blast (I haven't had time to charge them), the K60 is VISIBLY brighter than the TK75 on fresh cells. The ring UI is so much nicer, and makes the K60 a surprisingly practical light: if you set aside the size, coming as I do from the days of much larger lights (eg various Maglites of considerable length), it's actually really quite useable.
> 
> ...


Great Kevin, now I'm really excited! 
May I ask which kelvin are you running, stock or a warmer tint, are you running the vn version with shaved dome?


----------



## KevinL (Jun 20, 2015)

windstrings said:


> Great Kevin, now I'm really excited!
> May I ask which kelvin are you running, stock or a warmer tint, are you running the vn version with shaved dome?



I see from your sig that you are an old school flashaholic with a taste for extreme lumens.  A number of those HIDs have been eyed by me in the past, though I never owned them - mine usually involved 35W capsules refitted into spotlights, and the Harbor Freight 35W spotlight-sized HID. The K60 is definitely in their class though, with all the reliability benefits and power management made available with LEDs. Essentially, the XHP70 obsoletes 35-50W HIDs in my book. 

Haha, I actually have no idea. To my eyes this should be cool white, estimated 6000-6500K? I usually go for those - I never liked the Neutral White stuff, looks very yellow to me. Have one NW drop-in.. ughhh no. Just feels wrong.  I'm quite happy with my LEDs being cold. 

This light is completely stock. Can't afford the extra for a Vinh custom, wonderful though that would be. His recommendation played a significant part in my decision though, I have a lot of respect for his work, and since he pulled the light apart and pronounced it to be a quality build, I took that seriously.

Basically - get it. Run matched IMR cells for best performance and safety. But get it anyway.


----------



## thedoc007 (Jun 20, 2015)

windstrings said:


> Tesla would have nightmares if it were too critical.. Of course they're cells are all same type and very high quality but they use ungodly amounts with tons of room for error.



They also have extremely complex monitoring and balancing systems. That is part of why battery packs are so expensive...with that many cells, you can't just hook 'em up and hope for the best.

Thanks for another great review, candle lamp!


----------



## windstrings (Jun 20, 2015)

No doubt, if I remember right we're talking about 7000 cells!


----------



## candle lamp (Jun 21, 2015)

KevinL said:


> Done and +1 to the ranks of the K60 owners: me. Quick writeup on first impressions:
> 
> After playing with it for a little while, EVERY OTHER LIGHT I have looks dim. Even on partially depleted IMR batteries, which don't run the 5K level at full blast (I haven't had time to charge them), the K60 is VISIBLY brighter than the TK75 on fresh cells. The ring UI is so much nicer, and makes the K60 a surprisingly practical light: if you set aside the size, coming as I do from the days of much larger lights (eg various Maglites of considerable length), it's actually really quite useable.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the nice feedback. KevinL! 



thedoc007 said:


> Thanks for another great review, candle lamp!



Thanks for your support. thedoc007!


----------



## HumanLumen (Jul 25, 2015)

I know that this Flashlight blinks at low cell voltage, but oes this Flashlight have under-voltage cut-off? HL


----------



## candle lamp (Jul 25, 2015)

HumanLumen said:


> I know that this Flashlight blinks at low cell voltage, but oes this Flashlight have under-voltage cut-off? HL



Hi HL,
As shown in the runtime graph, the light has no low (under) voltage cut-off function. Instead, the light only blinks to indicate the low battery warning.


----------



## dintun100 (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi candlelamp,

Do you still own Supbeam K40 (Xm-L 1147 lumens) flashlight ?
my email : [email protected]

Thank you.


----------



## candle lamp (Aug 10, 2015)

dintun100 said:


> Hi candlelamp,
> 
> Do you still own Supbeam K40 (Xm-L 1147 lumens) flashlight ?
> my email : [email protected]
> ...



Sure. I still have the light. It's a good thrower light. :thumbsup:


----------



## Summer Heat (Aug 10, 2015)

I really love using this light for nighttime fishing. However, the K60 low battery voltage indicator is just a major drawback for my purposes. With Thrunite 18650 3.6V 3400mah protected batteries, I am getting 55 minutes on level 5 (3400 lumens) and then the low voltage blinking occurs, and it will keep running strong for another 25 minutes with the blinking feature. 

The low voltage blinking feature kicks in when my batteries are at 3.6V which does not seem very low at all.

I am thinking of purchasing Panasonic 18650 3400mah unprotected batteries. Do you think those will help me maximize the amount of time I can get with this light without having to see the low voltage blinking? If I can just get 20 more minutes without having to see the voltage indicator that would be perfect for my fishing trips.

Thanks


----------



## Summer Heat (Aug 10, 2015)

candle lamp, have you measured the voltage on your unprotected batteries the moment the K60 started to flash low voltage? I got a response from Acebeam that the low voltage warning is supposed to start at 12.4V. If the 4 batteries are in series, that would mean the low voltage warning should begin when the batteries are at 3.1V. Is this theoretically correct? I am not sure why my K60 starts the low voltage warning when the batteries are at 3.6V.


----------



## candle lamp (Aug 10, 2015)

Summer Heat said:


> I really love using this light for nighttime fishing. However, the K60 low battery voltage indicator is just a major drawback for my purposes. With Thrunite 18650 3.6V 3400mah protected batteries, I am getting 55 minutes on level 5 (3400 lumens) and then the low voltage blinking occurs, and it will keep running strong for another 25 minutes with the blinking feature.
> 
> The low voltage blinking feature kicks in when my batteries are at 3.6V which does not seem very low at all.
> 
> ...



Sorry to say, any unprotected batteries will not much help you extend the runtime without the low voltage warning blinking. You should be careful of the overdischarge of the cells.



Summer Heat said:


> candle lamp, have you measured the voltage on your unprotected batteries the moment the K60 started to flash low voltage? I got a response from Acebeam that the low voltage warning is supposed to start at 12.4V. If the 4 batteries are in series, that would mean the low voltage warning should begin when the batteries are at 3.1V. Is this theoretically correct? I am not sure why my K60 starts the low voltage warning when the batteries are at 3.6V.



I didn't measure the voltage for the K60. 
Yes, theoretically it is 3.1V. However, when multi cells are discharged together in series, voltage on one or some of them will drop faster than the others. Many including me observed this unequal discharge in series, and I've observed the unequal discharge in this situation with K50 V2 on 4xPanasonic 18650 (3100mAh) unprotected cells in my runtime test. The resting voltages of the cells after runtime test & recovery were respectively 2.86v, 3.04v, 3.06v, 2.84v. So I guess if I don't stop running the light properly, some cells would be drop to less than 2.5V. In fact, it must happen this way. It would be really weired if all four cells were at same voltage. 

After the batteries are discharged and unloaded (i.e., turn it off), the cells revover in voltage. How much the batteries recover depend on the discharge current. There will be high voltage recovery at a high discharge current (e.g., 3A~4A), but nearly very low (or no) voltage recovery at a very low discharge current (e.g., 0.1A~0.2A).

Even though the low voltage blinking feature kicks in when your batteries were at 3.6V, I think all four cells were not 3.6V (i.e., one or two cells were 3.1V). Almost voltage recovery happens for a split second.

Most 18650 batteries today are hybrid (i.e., not pure ICR or IMR) and have 2.5V discharge cut off voltage. I assume if Acebeam has a plan to extend the runtime without a low battery warning flickering, there may be two methods in general. The first is to reduce the low battery warning voltage, and the second is to make the light eventually step down to the lower output levels as the battery capacity depletes. But in any case, hope the light has automatic shut off feature for both protected and unprotected cells.


----------



## Summer Heat (Aug 11, 2015)

Wow. Thank you so much for your time and thought. I did not realize there was a lot more to batteries than what I already thought I knew. After careful consideration, I decided to purchase another K60 with unprotected batteries to use as my backup fishing light to my other K60. As a backup, I think unprotected batteries should do fine since I wont run them down very low. 

The K60, is honestly, the best flashlight I have ever owned. I feel very confident that even as flashlight technology advances, this flashlight wont be obsolete anytime soon.


----------



## brightnorm (Aug 15, 2015)

Deleted/irrelevant

Brightnorm


----------



## eebowler (Aug 15, 2015)

Great review candle lamp! Thanks


----------



## windstrings (Aug 15, 2015)

brightnorm said:


> http://budgetlightforum.com/node/38570#comment-742494
> 
> RE uneven discharge-Just noticed this K60 warning over at Budget Light Forums.
> 
> Brightnorm


K60 has no internal charger so it's a non issue. 

Discharge is no different than any light.. Series connections, either they connect or they don't. 

Just use same type and brand and age and you should be fine. 
But that applies for any lithium light, don't mix batteries from different lots of you want to keep things balanced.


----------



## MAD777 (Aug 16, 2015)

Great review candle lamp! I can definitely see this light in my future. Looks to have a reasonable balance of throw & spill.


----------



## windstrings (Aug 17, 2015)

Among the heavyweights, maybe the most versatile and best bang for the buck!


----------



## candle lamp (Aug 18, 2015)

brightnorm said:


> http://budgetlightforum.com/node/38570#comment-742494
> 
> RE uneven discharge-Just noticed this K60 warning over at Budget Light Forums.



I can't find any issue on my K60 such as cell charge and discharge voltage imbalance. The K60 has no built-in charger in the light. That's quite an another topic, in my view.:thinking:



eebowler said:


> Great review candle lamp! Thanks



Thanks for your support. eebowler! 



windstrings said:


> K60 has no internal charger so it's a non issue.
> 
> Discharge is no different than any light.. Series connections, either they connect or they don't.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your reply for me.



MAD777 said:


> Great review candle lamp! I can definitely see this light in my future. Looks to have a reasonable balance of throw & spill.



Thanks. MAD777! Yes, K60 will give you a good balance of throw and spill.



windstrings said:


> Among the heavyweights, maybe the most versatile and best bang for the buck!



And it's a well-made light!


----------



## windstrings (Aug 18, 2015)

When you get just one alarmist without confirmation of an issue existing with others it always makes me think a competitor is stirring the mud.


----------



## ven (Aug 19, 2015)

Well candle lamp,my light arrived today and made up with it . Great build quality and knurling which is better than i thought it would have been. Easily matches the thrunite tn35vn i have(which is a nicely made light). Heat sinking,shaved dome and heat treated bezel are the differences over the standard version along with throw at 230kcd measure by Justin. 
Not tested yet(not dark here) fully,probably be weekend now when time allows. 





Bezel pic


----------



## candle lamp (Aug 20, 2015)

ven said:


> Well candle lamp,my light arrived today and made up with it . Great build quality and knurling which is better than i thought it would have been. Easily matches the thrunite tn35vn i have(which is a nicely made light). Heat sinking,shaved dome and heat treated bezel are the differences over the standard version along with throw at 230kcd measure by Justin.
> Not tested yet(not dark here) fully,probably be weekend now when time allows.
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! Looks great. :thumbsup: Finally, you've gotton it. I'm anxious to see the test result.


----------



## ven (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks candle lamp 

Soon as I get some free time I will venture to the county park at night and have a blast!! 

Cheers Ven


----------



## candle lamp (Aug 20, 2015)

ven said:


> Thanks candle lamp
> 
> Soon as I get some free time I will venture to the county park at night and have a blast!!
> 
> Cheers Ven



You're welcome. ven!  Hope you enjoy the venture. Never flash the light in other's eye in there. :laughing:


----------



## ven (Aug 20, 2015)

I save that for my eyes :laughing:


----------



## brightnorm (Aug 20, 2015)

windstrings said:


> When you get just one alarmist without confirmation of an issue existing with others it always makes me think a competitor is stirring the mud.


Didn't mean to be an alarmist or mud-stirrer!
I posted that before thoroughly reading all the information here. I will delete it.

I received my K60 on Tuesday and am very impressed. It's everything I was hoping for, and I thank Candlelamp for this excellent and informative review.

Brightnorm


----------



## windstrings (Aug 20, 2015)

brightnorm said:


> Didn't mean to be an alarmist or mud-stirrer!
> I posted that before thoroughly reading all the information here. I will delete it.
> 
> I received my K60 on Tuesday and am very impressed. It's everything I was hoping for, and I thank Candlelamp for this excellent and informative review.
> ...


Didn't mean you, the guy who started it in your link... I can't find any other confirmation other than his post which spread like wildfire. 

He comes on with statements of absolutes as an authority without reservation he could be wrong. 

I'm sure he may mean well but the point is the good book says at the mouth of two or three witnesses let every word be established. 

He may love to be the guy who gets to cry wolf but I can't see any credibility.


----------



## Summer Heat (Aug 20, 2015)

I just got my second K60 in today and ran it through its first battery discharge on L6 (highest output) with no problem. So far it is working perfectly. If there is any doubts about reliability, I think Acebeam has really made a dependable light.


----------



## brightnorm (Aug 21, 2015)

Summer Heat said:


> I just got my second K60 in today and ran it through its first battery discharge on L6 (highest output) with no problem. So far it is working perfectly. If there is any doubts about reliability, I think Acebeam has really made a dependable light.


Any observations about heat buildup?

Brightnorm


----------



## windstrings (Aug 21, 2015)

They do get warm on high.. Just don't put it in your pants when done 😁


----------



## Summer Heat (Aug 21, 2015)

brightnorm said:


> Any observations about heat buildup?
> 
> Brightnorm



On level 4 (1700 lumens) the flashlight gets warm but I would not call it hot. Even after 2 hours of runtime on this level it is not too bad at all.

On level 5 or 6 (3400 lumens or 5000 lumens) the flashlight will get hot really quick, within a matter of minutes, it is pretty darn hot. When I go fishing, I can hold the flashlight for up to an hour. I just have to switch between hands or else one hand will burn up.

The hottest part of the flashlight will be the magnetic control ring (the output level selector). The battery carrier and batteries get pretty darn hot also on level 5 or 6 as well. I do sometimes get worried about the effect the high temperatures have on the batteries, but so far, I have not seen any problems with the batteries acting weird.


----------



## Octavian (Aug 24, 2015)

How hot is the head (the radiator) ?? Is hot as the magnetic ring control or is a little colder...?
Some of the owners complain about this, and I find to be an issue that thermal dissipation is not most on the head (like can see on other power flashlights) and instead the heat is dissipated most on the ring control and the body...

I'm very interested on thins light, but what advantage I have if can not be managed in step 5 (not6...) more than 2-3 minutes...to not be able to hold in my hand...
I know that are in a different class, but in this case I prefer a "classic" TK75 for example...full power can be managed with no heat problems 10-15 minutes...

Beside big impressions (which are nice), I want also in a real situation to be able to use a big power more than 2-3 minutes without the risk of burning my hands.


----------



## Summer Heat (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi Octavian,

Yes that is correct. The magnetic control ring on my K60 feels hotter than the head of the flashlight. The head of the flashlight will get hot as well but not as hot.

Please keep in mind though, my assessment on heat is subjective from my point of view. 

For a more scientific evaluation, I saw in another K60 review where the hottest part of the K60 was measured at 71°C (160°F) without any cooling and 50°C (122°F) when switching between hands. EDITED: To remove information that may not be accurate regarding heat burns.


----------



## mattheww50 (Aug 24, 2015)

160F will certainly result in a burn very quickly, 122F is probably the upper safe limit for handling with bare hands.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Aug 24, 2015)

damn this light is HUGE! Excellent review and love that it comes with a sheath


----------



## Summer Heat (Aug 24, 2015)

mattheww50 said:


> 160F will certainly result in a burn very quickly, 122F is probably the upper safe limit for handling with bare hands.



You could be right. I do not want to speak for everyone. But for myself, I have used the K60 on L5 and L6 many times bare handed on prolonged uses and I never got any kind of thermal burns. When I was also doing runtime tests, I would touch the K60 with bare hands just to get a sense of the heat on the body. Just based off my experience, those temperatures do not feel like a big deal to me. But for others, that could cause problems.


----------



## Summer Heat (Aug 25, 2015)

oops... never mind.


----------



## candle lamp (Aug 25, 2015)

mattheww50 said:


> 160F will certainly result in a burn very quickly, 122F is probably the upper safe limit for handling with bare hands.



In my view, the heat in the high output lights is inevitable. From my other high output lights run on mult-cell such as Acebeam K40M and Niteye EYE40, the temperature on the head reaches 66~67 degrees on max. output. But these results were obtained under the severe conditions (i.e., no cooling in the room). In real life, your light is on your hand and it's a little windly as you walk. In any case, you can manually throttle down the max. output if you find the light is getting hot to hold.


----------



## windstrings (Aug 25, 2015)

I agree, leds are already more efficient than other forms of light, until we improve efficiency yet more, we live with heat that must be dissipated to handle.


----------



## Octavian (Aug 28, 2015)

Summer Heat said:


> Hi Octavian,
> 
> Yes that is correct. The magnetic control ring on my K60 feels hotter than the head of the flashlight. The head of the flashlight will get hot as well but not as hot.
> 
> ...


Thank you for reply.
I think you are not subjective. At this kind oh power the heat dissipation (my point ) should be better managed...why to others small flashlights the main heat is on the head (radiator) ? 
Even if I'm repeat repeat myself, to TK75 the heat is well managed to the head and after some time all torch is hot.
Also to small flashlights , example Olight M22 dedomed (heats a little quicker than stock M22) all the heat is on the head..and than came on the body, even to Nitecore SRT6 (tested today) the ring control is colder than the head, I speak only about flashlights which I had in my hands.

My point is that the control power should be the second idem which should be colder than the radiator, some termal transfer is not made properly to K60...


----------



## Octavian (Sep 1, 2015)

I receive the light, the other lights seem little toys now 
First thing after open the box, build quality (beside the size!!), it feel sturdy and good attention to the finishing, like it a lot. 

Nice throw even at level 3. To levels 4-5-6 is a monster. Good thermal handling at level 4 (1700lm), hot, but not to hot.
To level 5-6 is getting hot very quickly as you mentioned, but what the heck...it has 4-5000 lm !! I tried to hold my hand more than one minute in front of the glass, it burns...

Nice ring control (handling with one hand and good feeling ). Regarding thermal dissipation, my hunch was confirmed, it has a little issue regarding thermal dissipation, the ring is hotter than the radiator (level 5-6), but after a while, the radiator became hot as the ring.

Also nice color beam, is not very cool white, just white (example Nitecore SRT6 or MT40 has cooler white) .

It has some high frequency noise at high levels (4-5) almost imperceptible when the batteries are fresh (is normal ? ) 

I like it more and more with each minute past


----------



## ven (Sep 1, 2015)

It does get warm at the control ring but presume thats right where the led and heat sinking is behind it...........so transfers around that area first although i got a nice warmth through the body too. I noticed the feel on the ring felt no different............by that i mean presuming grease behind the ring,you would expect the viscosity to change but no difference for me. The head of course gets warm too ...........presuming transferred from around the ring end under the head.

Few of the lights me and my 5yr old took out for fun(yes we had more with us)








Misty lake



Awesome spill and throw in poor conditions.........oh and poor camera :laughing:





The phone does not catch the spill and brightness fully as on auto balance,however i can tell you it light up everywhere



Guess at 400yds or so




150ft give/take



Hot spot














Viking pro v2.5 for comparison




v11r xml2-u3 on 16340 fuel




Agree with Octavian, very nice tint,mine is shaved dome so would imagine 500k or so less and find the colour rendition good,excellent compared to the cool viking pro!!

L5 to L6 is not huge,well it is 4000 to 5000lm so its expected,however its noticeable still,no doubt more noticeable if you could drop levels down instead of just advancing.

I prefer it to the tk75vn(dome on) and thats a big statement!! Beam is just perfect balance and artifact free,its a must have for anyone wanting a good value search light that has adequate throw and usable spill.........enough to light up easily a 400x200yrd field!

Noises Octavian, i have noticed no noise but then i have not listened specifically for any,however it is the norm and can vary light to light from inductor whine so i would not be concerned unless intrusive and bothering.

Mode spacing is great,again as said L3 t around 700lm makes easy use for walking around leaving plenty of light to see far ahead without the hot spot becoming over powering,next bump to around 1700lm is sufficient for most uses and searching a good way,preserving cell life in the process(over 5hrs of run time). After that..........well L5 and L6 is like a perfect beam tk75vn without artifacts and further throwing(unless its a killer throw edition).


----------



## Octavian (Sep 1, 2015)

Nice photos ven. 
I hope to came back after holiday with some photos also.

For my taste level 2 is for close range (nice throw in total darkness also at this level), level 3 for middle/long action, L4 for long action.
L5 and 6...total madness...(I'm so impressed because is my first high power flashlight, till now 8-900 lm 10000-40000 cd) .


----------



## ven (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks , I need tips from Mr candle lamp he takes amazing crisp pics!! 

Yes , all lights have a purpose and although I don't get the WOW effect from some,I enjoy using all my lights,even ones under 1k ml. Most of my work uses are sub 200lm and prefer more floody for less glare off metals. 

Outdoor is a different matter  for walks 200-400 is more than adequate but to have 1000's of lm on tap is only a good thing. Time allowing I will be out at weekend(weather also permitting) and take a few different lights next time.....which ones I don't know yet but a variety to compare. 

Must admit right now I only want to take the k60vn :laughing: 
Look forward to your pics and enjoy your holiday


----------



## candle lamp (Sep 2, 2015)

Octavian said:


> It has some high frequency noise at high levels (4-5) almost imperceptible when the batteries are fresh (is normal ? )
> 
> I like it more and more with each minute past



I don't know if I don't seem to hear that on those levels as I'm not sensitive in hearing.
There's no difference which level I chose. Nice to hear you got the light. Hope the light will give long service. 



ven said:


> Few of the lights me and my 5yr old took out for fun(yes we had more with us)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What a nice beamshot! Thanks for the nice pictures and feedback. ven! :thumbsup:
As you mentioned, the K60VN does light up everywhere with a huge volume of light. It's amazing and amazing. The tint looks good as well. Thanks for your nice posting again.


----------



## brightnorm (Sep 3, 2015)

I envy all of you who live out in the country where you can shine mega lights to your heart's content. Here, in the big city opportunities are limited, except for a big park where you can shine all you want as long as you don't mind getting mugged. The K60 is the first light I've had that is literally too bright for where I live! 

Brightnorm


----------



## Ubec (Sep 7, 2015)

This light is GREAT!!!

Thanks for sharing the nice pictures with us.


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks for the kind words candle lamp

I can imagine your pain Brightnorm,where i live is similar ,well few open spaces i guess but quite a few houses so far from ideal. Country park is around 1.5 mile away so i am there regular,mainly day with the kids. Now making a conscious effort for some night time flashlight fun!!! 
Callum loves it in the dark(park in the dark), just one pic not to derail of the x40vnTQ




Will take different lights each time and edc ones for closer up navigating 

If you can,make a trip out(not sure which kind of open areas away from the city and how time consuming). But worth giving up an hour or so when dark and stretch the lumens of your leds! You never know,may become a habit as well as an excuse for exercise (2 birds.1 stone).

Back on the k60vn.........bright enough to light the moon



No Callum was not on the swings :laughing:







Very usable spill, this for me and my uses is important............



This pic is with the tk75vn dome on 4400led lumens,now conditions are different(not as dark for the k60vn) and usual mist contamination. Even the tk61vn could not penetrate much past 100yds of the tree! )
Please allow for auto balance,different levels of darkness(less light pollution of the tk lights) and slight distance difference as took a good time before the k60............in other words not 100% accurate:thumbsup:
tk75vn



tk61vn(600+ kcd) zoomed in a bit



tm15



k60vn





IMO the k60 is like the perfect beam tk75,no artifacts form the large deep reflector unlike the 3 wells of the tk75.

More concentrated hot spot too..........imo its one awesome light,really is a must buy for anyone wanting huge output with respectable throw and spill in one light.


----------



## candle lamp (Sep 8, 2015)

ven said:


> Thanks for the kind words candle lamp
> 
> I can imagine your pain Brightnorm,where i live is similar ,well few open spaces i guess but quite a few houses so far from ideal. Country park is around 1.5 mile away so i am there regular,mainly day with the kids. Now making a conscious effort for some night time flashlight fun!!!
> Callum loves it in the dark(park in the dark), just one pic not to derail of the x40vnTQ
> ...



Wow! Another great pictures with cool explanation. :thumbsup:

Yes, strong and good spot with balanced spill is fairly nice on K60.

Thanks. ven!


----------



## Octavian (Sep 11, 2015)

Back from holiday, no photos but what a light..what a light...
At 12-14 grC in the night it can be used a lot longer time to last levels.

I stayet at a hostel in a montainous area, believe or not, the electricity failed in the night for aprx one hour till was repaired, well... IT WAS MY UNIVERS !  after that I was known as the light man , saver of the night )


----------



## S3MKi (Sep 12, 2015)

good photos.


----------



## Octavian (Sep 14, 2015)

A small comparison between K60 and Nitecore MT40 (at full power 860 lm) , K60 at 700 lm the brightness is the same in my eyes (the spill is brighter), just that MT40 have a better throw, the tree at aprx 70-80 meters (~80 yards). 
At 1700 lm nothing to compare, at 3500 lm only the spill make a lot of light at this distance....nice, I love it ) 

http://s280.photobucket.com/user/rachiebuna/media/K60/K60ampMT40_zpsajvodfgh.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## candle lamp (Sep 15, 2015)

Octavian said:


> A small comparison between K60 and Nitecore MT40 (at full power 860 lm) , K60 at 700 lm the brightness is the same in my eyes (the spill is brighter), just that MT40 have a better throw, the tree at aprx 70-80 meters (~80 yards).
> At 1700 lm nothing to compare, at 3500 lm only the spill make a lot of light at this distance....nice, I love it )
> 
> http://s280.photobucket.com/user/rachiebuna/media/K60/K60ampMT40_zpsajvodfgh.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0



Your beamshot for each output level is very helpful. Thank you for the nice pictures. Octavian! :thumbsup:

I've just resized your photo and posted it on the forum for everyone.


----------



## Octavian (Sep 17, 2015)

Thank you candle lamp.

Hope to make some time for photos at longer distances. 

In holiday I lighted at app 350 meters (350-380 yards) a forest (I was on a hill and the forest on the other side) a huge wall of light in the darkness ) , very impressive, unfortunately I wasn't prepared with my camera. 

I'm very glad with the choice I made, no regrets for the money  (but only I know the money spend...  )


----------



## fnsooner (Sep 17, 2015)

Thanks for the review candle lamp. I received mine the other day and I really like it. 

The UI is really nice. I generally like my lights to have side switches, so I’m liking the magnetic ring for mode selection. Any lights that I do have laying around, that have tail cap switches, are single mode forward clickie types. That is basically what this light is when operating it with the tail switch. Similar to 4Sevens old tactical UI. A very simple, clean UI. I like it. 

I also like the orange peel reflector, the tint and that it tail stands. It is like they made this light just for me.

It even has moonlight mode. Awesome. Thanks again for the review.


----------



## candle lamp (Sep 18, 2015)

Octavian said:


> Thank you candle lamp.
> 
> Hope to make some time for photos at longer distances.
> 
> ...



I'm glad you like the light. Octavian!  



fnsooner said:


> Thanks for the review candle lamp. I received mine the other day and I really like it.
> 
> The UI is really nice. I generally like my lights to have side switches, so I’m liking the magnetic ring for mode selection. Any lights that I do have laying around, that have tail cap switches, are single mode forward clickie types. That is basically what this light is when operating it with the tail switch. Similar to 4Sevens old tactical UI. A very simple, clean UI. I like it.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your support. fnsooner!


----------



## Octavian (Sep 18, 2015)

I checked few times the voltage to all cells at different levels (at 3,5...at 3,8V...etc), always the difference was *0,01-0,015 V* (3,5....3,51 at all cells) so from my point off view is not true what some people said that the cells are not discharged at the same level. 

It is very safe to use IMRs (and absolutely necessary to have all power what is capable) the warning came at ~3,5-3,55 V at last levels 5 and 6, blinks three times each ~15 sec. The flashlight work at full power also at this voltage, no decreasing of the power. This is nice because the warning came earlier than the cells are almost dead, very safe. 
To level 4 (1700 lm) is no warning at this volatge to IMRs , the drain is not so much, at ~3,3V start to blinks to level 4.

With protected cells the warning at last levels came *a lot earlier, *at ~3,75-3,8V (standby) the cells (Panasonic 3400 mAh) seems that don't have enough current to sustain the high drain and the voltage drops to much and the flashlight blinks. 

PS: I use Efest IMR purple button top 3100 mAh, goods cells for the money.


----------



## Octavian (Sep 20, 2015)

I still complaint about high frequency noise at level 4 (1700 lm) when the cells are fully loaded. 
Close to my ear in total silent I can hear this noise - high frequence but not continuously/linear (it has some interruptions) *but only when the cells are more than 4,0V* and only at level 4 (some noise also at level 5, but not so much) and usually when I go direct on level 4. 
When the cells drops under 4V the noise disappear...

The heat of this flashlight is very influenced by external environment, in the room at ~25degrees C became hot in much shorter time that outside at 20-22 C.


----------



## candle lamp (Sep 21, 2015)

Octavian said:


> I checked few times the voltage to all cells at different levels (at 3,5...at 3,8V...etc), always the difference was *0,01-0,015 V* (3,5....3,51 at all cells) so from my point off view is not true what some people said that the cells are not discharged at the same level.
> 
> It is very safe to use IMRs (and absolutely necessary to have all power what is capable) the warning came at ~3,5-3,55 V at last levels 5 and 6, blinks three times each ~15 sec. The flashlight work at full power also at this voltage, no decreasing of the power. This is nice because the warning came earlier than the cells are almost dead, very safe.
> To level 4 (1700 lm) is no warning at this volatge to IMRs , the drain is not so much, at ~3,3V start to blinks to level 4.
> ...



You will see more uneven cells discharge in case you run the light on Max. output level continuously.
From my experiences, the difference in voltage is about 0.1~0.3V on max. output.
It seems the range of the uneven discharge depends on the output & number of cells.



Octavian said:


> I still complaint about high frequency noise at level 4 (1700 lm) when the cells are fully loaded.
> Close to my ear in total silent I can hear this noise - high frequence but not continuously/linear (it has some interruptions) *but only when the cells are more than 4,0V* and only at level 4 (some noise also at level 5, but not so much) and usually when I go direct on level 4.
> When the cells drops under 4V the noise disappear...
> 
> The heat of this flashlight is very influenced by external environment, in the room at ~25degrees C became hot in much shorter time that outside at 20-22 C.



That's very curious phenomenon. Do you have same experience in different brand cells?
How about contacting your dealer?

Yes, no doubt. The external conditions (temperature, air flow, internal-external space, grip in your hand, etc.) are important.


----------



## Octavian (Sep 21, 2015)

My dealer didn't noticed any noise in his tests, I assume that is be true, only close to the ear it can be heard, normally held in hand is hard to hear something (must be in the room with total silent).
But only when the cells are fully loaded, under 4V no noise.

Anyway the warranty to flashlight is 36 months, I don't think that will be any problems (and I have e good relation with the dealer from some years) .

Meanwhile I enjoy my torch !


----------



## Octavian (Sep 21, 2015)

My got! I can not hear the noise with both ears! :thinking:
With left ear I can hear the noise (light 1 inch from the ear) but with right ear absolutely nothing ! 

I made the test also to my wife, she can hear (some) noise with right ear and with left ear nothing...
I must make the test to other persons...should be normal...? It's a beginning of deafness...? Or is possible that not everyone can hear this high frequency noise... 

I never happened to not hear a noise with both ears...


----------



## Octavian (Sep 22, 2015)

candle lamp said:


> ....................................
> 
> Yes, no doubt. The external conditions (temperature, air flow, internal-external space, grip in your hand, etc.) are important.


I made a test, same external environment (my bedroom ) at 23 grC and 27 grC, well...at 27C at level 5 became hot in 3 minutes, at 23 C same hot but after 9 minutes...

And one more thing  The dissipation of the heat is interesting, in 2-3 minutes at high levels the dissipation is on the ring and on the batteries tube, but in 5-6 minutes the heat is dissipating on the head, after 10-15 minutes, the batteries tube is only warm and the head is hot !! 
I like this.

The flashlight can be hold only by the batteries tube ))


----------



## Octavian (Jan 30, 2016)

Do we know the voltage at emitter ?

The cells are in series, I believe the emitter is driven at 12V, in this case the current per cell is around 2500-3000 mAh at max output.

I believe this also because of your measurements, there are no difference between high drain cells and protected cells, runtime time and power is the same (not like Nitecore TM16 where good high drain cells provide more power comparing with protected cells).


----------



## ven (Jan 30, 2016)

So where as the tm16gt is like direct drive in turbo, the k60 is regulated..........

Not tried any cells other than high drain, these should allow longer use in the high mode due to less voltage sag. Where for example bellow 4v, standard cells may struggle maintaining the max output, IMR/INR should sustain it for a bit longer...............if makes sense.

Not sure how hard its driven, i do remember vinh saying he could not drive it any harder as it is already pretty much maxed out in that department. Only real benefits are de-dome/shaved dome to get more throw and maybe reduce the K by 500 or so.

Will guess at 5a ish maybe close to 6a, that again is just a guess.............


----------



## candle lamp (Jan 30, 2016)

Octavian said:


> Do we know the voltage at emitter ?
> 
> The cells are in series, I believe the emitter is driven at 12V, in this case the current per cell is around 2500-3000 mAh at max output.
> 
> I believe this also because of your measurements, there are no difference between high drain cells and protected cells, runtime time and power is the same (not like Nitecore TM16 where good high drain cells provide more power comparing with protected cells).



The XHP emitter used in the light is 6V and 7A on max. output is the emitter draw from the manufacturer. We get appro. 49~50 LED watts. It means the current per cell would be 50/(3.7x4ea=3.4A). The current draw will be around 4A when the cells are nearly empty. This is acceptable for about newer 18650 cells, but for long cell life, high current cell rated for 8~10A would be better. However this is hardly high current these days.


----------



## ven (Jan 30, 2016)

Thats impressive 7a from a manufacturer  I know vinh could not really drive harder and no need really at best part of 5000lm from a single xhp70.

Awesome light, defo one of my all time fav lights, does not throw the furthest, does not have as much spill as others, the mix is just perfect and stand by one of the best beams i have experienced.............

Thanks for the info candle lamp


----------



## candle lamp (Jan 30, 2016)

ven said:


> Thats impressive 7a from a manufacturer  I know vinh could not really drive harder and no need really at best part of 5000lm from a single xhp70.
> 
> Awesome light, defo one of my all time fav lights, *does not throw the furthest, does not have as much spill as others, the mix is just perfect and stand by one of the best beams *i have experienced.............
> 
> Thanks for the info candle lamp



I agree with and do like what you mention.


----------



## ven (Jan 30, 2016)

candle lamp said:


> I agree with and do like what you mention.




Check the new k70 out candle lamp, has the xhp35, 1300m throw and 2600lm.............future classic potential


----------



## Octavian (Jan 31, 2016)

Thank you both for good info.

I'm totally agreed that is an awesome light (I like it like in the first day), high end finishes and huge amount of light.
Even if I have the possibility to de-dome the led, I will not do this, I like a lot the huge high intensity beam at long distance, of course, is my preference.


----------



## AmmoBox (Jan 31, 2016)

Amazon has the K60 as well , http://amzn.to/1KQ4huZ You get a little more peace of mind ordering through them (at least I do)


----------



## GSMGuy (Mar 14, 2016)

Ok, so my Fenix TK41 was due for an upgrade  and I've gone and ordered a K60... I already have 4 Nitecore NL86 protected 2600mah cells, will these power the K60 on Turbo?

Mike


----------



## candle lamp (Mar 14, 2016)

GSMGuy said:


> Ok, so my Fenix TK41 was due for an upgrade  and I've gone and ordered a K60... I already have 4 Nitecore NL86 protected 2600mah cells, will these power the K60 on Turbo?
> 
> Mike



Nitecore 18650 (2600mAh) protected is OK, if they use one of Panasonic, Sanyo, Samsung and LG's quality good cells.


----------



## ven (Mar 14, 2016)

I dont know how long they would power turbo tbh, they will probably be sanyo if 2600mah(good cells, but not really high A). My advice would be to invest in some 10a 3500mah LG/Sanyo or Samsung 30Q, these will allow longer run time in turbo when the voltage drops down a bit.......Just imo


----------



## GSMGuy (Mar 14, 2016)

candle lamp said:


> Nitecore 18650 (2600mAh) protected is OK, if they use one of Panasonic, Sanyo, Samsung and LG's quality good cells.





ven said:


> I dont know how long they would power turbo tbh, they will probably be sanyo if 2600mah(good cells, but not really high A). My advice would be to invest in some 10a 3500mah LG/Sanyo or Samsung 30Q, these will allow longer run time in turbo when the voltage drops down a bit.......Just imo



Cheers guys, at least they will do to be going on with, would prefer to keep using protected cells, as they will be charged indoors etc. Just had email to say it's been dispatched, so am happy 

Mike


----------



## ven (Mar 14, 2016)

Its an awesome light and defo up there as a fav, just does everything and a bit more for me. 

When ready go for some higher drain cells to get the best out of the light, sure you can get protected 10a 3500mah cells if thats the way you want to go. With IMR/INR cells, there are plenty of warnings like not holding higher modes and dropping down to warn you the voltage is getting low. I learn the light, run it for 30mins, an hour even and check voltage(no need to do in one hit, maybe over a couple of days ) to get an idea of how much use leaves how much V. Then use this and take from there..........These days i rarely use protected cells as find no need. Do understand why some prefer to use protected, but if they keep tripping from being drained to low(maybe bellow 2.7v or 2.5v) then it may not be the ideal chemistry for the user. Even lights that wont power on have registered 3v a while back.......


----------



## MrZelly (Mar 14, 2016)

I wonder if the battery cage for the K60 is the same as for the K50v3. My nitecore NL189's (3400Ah protected) are too long for the K50v3 cage.


----------



## ven (Mar 14, 2016)

MrZelly said:


> I wonder if the battery cage for the K60 is the same as for the K50v3. My nitecore NL189's (3400Ah protected) are too long for the K50v3 cage.



Cant speak for the k50, just put an xtar 3400 protected cell in the k60 carrier issue free(same pany B inside), so should be good for 70mm cells(that's with the carrier spring mod too which does give a little more restriction).


----------



## MrZelly (Mar 14, 2016)

ven said:


> Cant speak for the k50, just put an xtar 3400 protected cell in the k60 carrier issue free(same pany B inside), so should be good for 70mm cells(that's with the carrier spring mod too which does give a little more restriction).



Hey Ven, will send PM as to not derail this.


----------



## GSMGuy (Mar 17, 2016)

Cheers Ven, will bear that in mind. Could you recommend any decent 10a drain cells, from a reputable supplier?

Mike


----------



## ven (Mar 17, 2016)

10a 3500 are LG or Sanyo 
I have Samsung 30Q in mine right now which are 15a and 3000mah

If states look at going gear/ illumn supply/mtn electronics 

Uk side I use ecoluxshop on eBay , great guy to deal with called Norb .


----------



## Theodore41 (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi.
What would do this light,if there was another,not OP reflector?


----------



## MAD777 (Mar 17, 2016)

Theodore41 said:


> Hi.
> What would do this light,if there was another,not OP reflector?


Since the XHP70 is actually 4 emitters in a cluster. The space between them leaves a cross X of no light. This is evident in the beam as an artifact. The OP reflector mitigates some of this effect.


----------



## ven (Mar 17, 2016)

MAD777 said:


> Since the XHP70 is actually 4 emitters in a cluster. The space between them leaves a cross X of no light. This is evident in the beam as an artifact. The OP reflector mitigates some of this effect.




Yes and the de-dome helps even more so on vinhs


----------



## Clinda (Mar 25, 2016)

Just like the blue tint. It's beautiflu in the night. Awesome big flashlight.


----------



## Repulsor (Apr 2, 2016)

Awesome review with so many details! Thank you! Great job


----------



## candle lamp (Apr 3, 2016)

Thanks for your support. Clinda and Repulsor!  :welcome:


----------



## Artivideo (Apr 3, 2016)

Those beam shots always look much further than 130 meter to my eyes, my eyes are deceiving me  How do you measure the distance by the way, you use a laser ?
Would be nice to see the beamshot of the K70 as comparison.



candle lamp said:


> *[*_New 15.06.07_*]*
> 4. 130m Outdoor Beamshot on max. output on 3 or 4x18650 (2600mAh) VicLite protected cells
> - ISO100, F/2.8, 1sec, Auto white balance
> 
> ...


----------



## ven (Apr 3, 2016)

Cool pics!!! Use google maps to help with distances:thumbsup:


----------



## candle lamp (Apr 3, 2016)

Artivideo said:


> Those beam shots always look much further than 130 meter to my eyes, my eyes are deceiving me  How do you measure the distance by the way, you use a laser ?
> Would be nice to see the beamshot of the K70 as comparison.



As ven said, I use map utilities such as Google and Naver map.


----------



## seery (Apr 4, 2016)

Great review candle lamp!

Ordering one this week.


----------



## candle lamp (Apr 4, 2016)

seery said:


> Great review candle lamp!
> 
> Ordering one this week.



Thanks. seery!
Hope you will like it.


----------



## Cullihall (Apr 7, 2016)

Well, after receiving the K70, I suddenly had an urge to get the K60. So I ordered one. Can't wait to receive it.

Now I have to sell my DDR30 so the wife don't be too upset. lol


----------



## ven (Apr 7, 2016)

Cullihall said:


> Well, after receiving the K70, I suddenly had an urge to get the K60. So I ordered one. Can't wait to receive it.
> 
> Now I have to sell my DDR30 so the wife don't be too upset. lol




They complemet each other well, good all round with decent throw and bright spill, then the 70 with awesome throw and adequate spill....

Congrats, I expect a pic like...





and


----------



## seery (Apr 7, 2016)

Cullihall said:


> Well, after receiving the K70, I suddenly had an urge to get the K60. So I ordered one.



In regards to the K70...

How did your expectations (based on reading, beam-shots, videos, etc.,) compare to what you saw and felt when you actually fired it up for the first time? 

Would love to hear your thoughts on this.


----------



## Cullihall (Apr 7, 2016)

seery said:


> In regards to the K70...
> 
> How did your expectations (based on reading, beam-shots, videos, etc.,) compare to what you saw and felt when you actually fired it up for the first time?
> 
> Would love to hear your thoughts on this.



I didn't see the beam shots until after I got the light. But I have to say I am impressed with it over all. Pictures never seem to do justice. I think my expectations were maybe too high when it came to the actual distance. 

All in all it is a great light. 

I have the X60M, the K70, and the K60 on the way.

Just wish I could recoup some money with the sale of the DDR30 now. Lol


----------



## seery (Apr 7, 2016)

Thanks Cullihall. Much appreciated.


----------



## Cullihall (Apr 8, 2016)

seery said:


> Thanks Cullihall. Much appreciated.



Have you received yours yet?

Sorry I said I received the light before I saw the pictures but I was referring to the K70. Still haven't received the K60.


----------



## seery (Apr 8, 2016)

Not yet.

No problem, that's what I thought you meant.


----------



## SAMongoose (Apr 18, 2016)

I am in LOVE:kiss:http://pin.it/_JKuPEp


----------



## SAMongoose (Apr 18, 2016)

K60 is a sick light OMW. WHAT A BEAST!!!


----------



## Cullihall (Apr 18, 2016)

SAMongoose said:


> K60 is a sick light OMW. WHAT A BEAST!!!



It's a torch alright. This thing is pretty awesome but it puts out a ton of heat.


----------



## SAMongoose (Apr 18, 2016)

As I have looked at it. The heat and led is on the dial. The fins dont come to the party to do there work. Design can be rectified. I run 4 mins in 25degC air and I cant touch it....SO I MOVE MY HAND BACK....


----------



## Theodore41 (Apr 22, 2016)

I have also got 4pcs of GA 18650s, plus 4pcs of 30Qs together with a K70,from which I am impressed.


----------



## harro (Jul 13, 2016)

Just a beamshot of a standard K60 and K70. The night was below 2 deg C and was starting to get a little bit foggy as I took these pics. By the time the tripods and camera and torches were in the car, the fog had started to close in.
Power pole is 100M from camera.
Tree canopy overhanging road from both sides is 250m from camera.
Red reflector in K70 pic, is 900M from camera.
Camera lense foreshortens pics a bit ( ohh for a nice camera... ), but K70 beam continues 150-200M along road, underneath overhanging canopy, when you look carefully.



K60


K70

These are standard lights both running on Acebeam 3400Mah Hi Drain cells.


----------



## ven (Jul 13, 2016)

Cool pics Harro, thanks for sharing


----------



## harro (Jul 13, 2016)

ven said:


> Cool pics Harro, thanks for sharing



Haha, I was going to say M, in the last line of that post, ' .....unlike ven's monster vn versions, which make these look dull ' !!!


----------



## ven (Jul 13, 2016)

Vinh bumps the k70 a little in output, k60 wise it's driven hard enough and sure any slight output gains are countered with excessive heat. The de-dome of the xhp70 does work well though(IMO anyway) with maybe a 500k loss and 60-80kcd gain. The k60 would be amazing with the new 5700k hi cri!!!


----------



## harro (Jul 13, 2016)

ven said:


> Vinh bumps the k70 a little in output, k60 wise it's driven hard enough and sure any slight output gains are countered with excessive heat. The de-dome of the xhp70 does work well though(IMO anyway) with maybe a 500k loss and 60-80kcd gain. The k60 would be amazing with the new 5700k hi cri!!!



Oh no, that's more excuses I need to think of, to get one into the house......


----------



## Turbo V6 Camaro (Jul 16, 2016)

you say the light draw 7amp form the batteries, would a battery rated at 10A work fine then? is it 7 from each battery or 7amp 4 ways ? how are the batteries set up?


----------



## candle lamp (Jul 17, 2016)

Turbo V6 Camaro said:


> you say the light draw 7amp form the batteries, would a battery rated at 10A work fine then? is it 7 from each battery or 7amp 4 ways ? how are the batteries set up?



As I mentioned in my review, Acebeam recommend the high drain cell as the light needs ~7A for max. output. But, from my estimated calculation (#19), each cell needs about 4A. Maybe it will increase at the end of run, due to the low voltate. The cells are in series.


----------



## Octavian (Jul 17, 2016)

Cullihall said:


> It's a torch alright. This thing is pretty awesome but it puts out a ton of heat.



With 4000 lm on level 5 or 5000 on 6 is normal to put a lot of heat, the only issue is that the heat is not dissipated proper when it's starts to warm, but after a wile all heat is dissipated on the light (not only on the ring).
When is a little cold outside (14-15 grC) you can run on level 5 continuously without the light to be to hot to hold. 

Also other lights (TM16 or TK75) get hot after few minutes of turbo.

For most of the tasks I find level 2, 3 and 4 more than enough. Level 5 (or 6) is just insane )


----------



## seery (Aug 11, 2016)

Been running Sanyo NCR18650GA cells in our stock K60.

Would the Samsung 30Q offer any increase in output [in turbo mode] over the GA's?

Would love to hear some feedback from the guys that have tried a few different cells in their stock K60.


----------



## adept1 (Aug 12, 2016)

seery said:


> Been running Sanyo NCR18650GA cells in our stock K60.
> 
> Would the Samsung 30Q offer any increase in output [in turbo mode] over the GA's?
> 
> Would love to hear some feedback from the guys that have tried a few different cells in their stock K60.



I think the K60 max current is 7A, so that's within range of the NCR18650GA which is rated at 10A max. I would not expect to see any benefit from the 30Q and the runtime would be less. I don't own any 30Qs though, so someone may prove me wrong.


----------



## Saddlerman (Aug 28, 2016)

Great review of a great looking flashlight:twothumbs

I think the LG MJ ones should do well inside of this as well


----------



## seery (Aug 28, 2016)

seery said:


> Been running Sanyo NCR18650GA cells in our stock K60.
> 
> Would the Samsung 30Q offer any increase in output [in turbo mode] over the GA's?



Ordered some more cells and compared them in the K60 [in 5,000L turbo mode only].

Samsung INR18650-30Q 3000mAh (unprotected).....dominated
Sanyo NCR18650GA 3500mAh (unprotected).....not too shabby
EVVA NCR18650GA 3500mAh (protected).....just ok
KeepPower NCR18650B 3400mAh (protected).....blah

The Samsung 30Q's dominated. Consistently ~4% brighter [than the GA's] and they drive turbo mode longer.

Awesome performers in the K60. Just ordered another set!


----------



## brightnorm (Sep 2, 2016)

The K60 is very impressive. However, with four batteries in series I'm more comfortable using protected 3400s despite their less than maximum performance.

Brightnorm


----------



## xdayv (Sep 2, 2016)

brightnorm said:


> The K60 is very impressive. However, with four batteries in series I'm more comfortable using protected 3400s despite their less than maximum performance.
> 
> Brightnorm




Thanks for this... was on the verge of trying the 30Q.


----------



## ven (Sep 3, 2016)

I wont use anything other than 30Q cells or alikefull English breakfast over cereal any day


----------



## Grijon (Sep 18, 2016)

Thank you for the review, candle lamp!


----------



## Octavian (Apr 22, 2017)

brightnorm said:


> The K60 is very impressive. However, with four batteries in series I'm more comfortable using protected 3400s despite their less than maximum performance.
> 
> Brightnorm


 yes, but is a big difference between them in overall run time. When cells start to loose voltage (at ~3,8V) in high mode 4000-5000 lumens the protection kicks, I tried with different protected cells. 
With unprotected you have full power even at 3,5V in cell (with a good cell) .

Is not a flashlight good for protected cells.

Is one point which I like a lot to K60, very good regulation on high mode even if the cells are half empty


----------



## bwalker (Jul 7, 2017)

For you guys running 30Q cells in your K60, are you able to use flat top versions or do they have to be button top? Thx!


----------



## maukka (Jul 7, 2017)

bwalker said:


> For you guys running 30Q cells in your K60, are you able to use flat top versions or do they have to be button top? Thx!



Flat tops work fine.


----------



## candle lamp (Jul 8, 2017)

bwalker said:


> For you guys running 30Q cells in your K60, are you able to use flat top versions or do they have to be button top? Thx!



You're able to use flat tops in the light as well. Please note the battery carrier introduces rattle if you shake the light laterally when it's fully loaded with true unprotected cells.


----------



## kingjohn (Sep 15, 2017)

seery said:


> Ordered some more cells and compared them in the K60 [in 5,000L turbo mode only].
> 
> Samsung INR18650-30Q 3000mAh (unprotected).....dominated
> Sanyo NCR18650GA 3500mAh (unprotected).....not too shabby
> ...


Could you describe the "blah" a little bit more in detail?

I am only owning a whole bunch of original Panasonic NCR18650B cells. (Should be the same as the keeppowers)

And my K60 works quite well on high...( 1h on full mode until it switches back)

I can also see a difference between level 5 and 6.

The Panasonics provide 6.5A acc specs...
That's close, but for sure not the required 7Amps...

Please describe the difference in output to better performing cells! 

I have almost 100 Panasonics here...(ok, I would have to desolder them first  ) And I would only want to buy something else, if it's really much better!


----------

